# My Current Bubs :)



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I currently have 2 litters on the ground born shortly after the ECMA show 

These are from my MIKI yellow x-brindle doe to LAB George Dickle of CSB (satin cinnamon that was at the show  )
chocolate x-brindle doe...yay!

chocolate sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

chocolate sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

chocolate sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

chocolate sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

pied chocolate buck...boo to pied...I wanted a buck from this litter though as the only yellow mouse I have is mom, so his sister above will be bred to him to produce more yellows to work with.

chocolate baby by Stina_83, on Flickr

tricolor x-brindle doe.....she's no good for my breeding projects but good lord is she ADORABLE!!!!! I'm going to be keeping her just for cutenesses sake! 

pied/tricolor sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

pied/tricolor sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

pied/tricolor sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

pied/tricolor sex linked brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

These are from my LAB cinnamon doe to LAB George Dickle of CSB 
4 cinnamons and an agouti...these little boogers are gender benders! They ALL have big spaces...but they also ALL look like they are developing nipples...I don't want all 1 gender!!!!! On the plus side they are little CHUBS!!!!!!!!!!

cinnamon and agouti babies by Stina_83, on Flickr

cinnamon and agouti babies by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I -love- that piebald brindle. If for some reason you ever need to give her up . . .


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the tri color x-brindle doe  Same thing, if you ever don't want/need her anymore, I want first dibs... please?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

mwahahahhaa.....she goes NOWHERE!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

MOUSE FIIIIIIIIIGHT! :lol: 
I don't think I've even seen a broken X-brindle before. I love it.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Those cinnamons are so cute, I love their wrinkly faces.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

That tri x-brindle doe is soooo beautiful! Congrats on a beautiful litter!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you 

The brindle litter babies opened their eyes yesterday and cinn litter babies are starting to open today!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The tricolor x brindle is amazing!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, they are sooo cute!!


----------

